# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  помогите

## Феррари

а что такое винда

----------


## staiki

> а что такое винда


А в поиск по гугле не пробовал?Вродь тут серьёзный форум а не детский сад!

----------


## this

Если обратиться к первоисточникам происхождения этого слова, то Window - окно. Ну вот и получилось много окон :) ведь по сути все действия в данной оси проходят в окнах, которые меняются - расширяются - закрываются и прочее. А так не мучай людей *****измом.

----------

